
Ksh-2020.0.0-alpha1 is now available - siteshwar
https://github.com/att/ast/releases/tag/2020.0.0-alpha1
======
krader1961
The switch to a modern, understandable, build system coupled cleaning up a lot
of the bit rot that accumulated over the years has made the project more
appealing to work on. Hopefully people who would like to contribute fixes and
improvements will be more inclined to do so now that builds no longer take 20
minutes and compiling no longer emits hundreds of warnings.

------
siteshwar
Link[1] to announcement on mailing list.

[1] [https://groups.google.com/d/msg/korn-
shell/7VAqQg1N5D8/XniWn...](https://groups.google.com/d/msg/korn-
shell/7VAqQg1N5D8/XniWn__RBgAJ)

------
ormaaj
It's alive! Congrats :)

